# Rev Code 278... please help



## Elayna (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!  I need help deciding if a headless pin used to hold implants in place until after the procedure is done, and then removed.  This is for a knee procedure.  

Thank you,


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not understand your question.  I am sorry but can you rephrase it?


----------

